# How to get a thistle spike out of finger? ouch!



## noblesteed (5 February 2012)

Hi all,

I have managed to get a thistle spike stuck in the crease of my finger. It's one of those invisible ones you get while filling haynets!!! It's right on the joint so I can't bend the blooming thing! Very annoying and it's rather tricky to type this... It's been in since this morning and is starting to make pinkie swell.

Does anyone have a foolproof method of removing said nasty spikes, that they would care to share this fine evening?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## charmeroo (5 February 2012)

Rather brutal I'm afraid!!

Soak finger in very hot water for at least 5 minutes.

Examine spike under magnifying glass and then dig out with a fine needle!!!

Sorry - did say it was brutal!

Oh and a stiff drink afterwards!!!


----------



## StormyMoments (5 February 2012)

soak it in hot water for 5 mins or so then gently run your finger over where abouts it should be so you know where it is, put some bongella on it to numb it and then squeeze with your nails until it pops up slightly and then remove with tweesers - if not follow the one above and dig it out!good luck!


----------



## noblesteed (5 February 2012)

Bonjela!!! Excellent idea! I will try and soak it out in the bath. Don't know if we have a magnifying glass though... so I may have to dig.
Thank you!


----------



## Happy Hunter (5 February 2012)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who Loves digging out things like this!!!

Come around and I'll get it out! - I have wine, creme eggs, and promice not to make you cry (too much)


----------



## noblesteed (5 February 2012)

Thank you for your kind offer but maybe a little too far to travel! I am getting into the pain thing, due to give birth in 5 weeks so it's probably good practice for me to stab and slice the wretched thing out of my own finger... I will see if I can do it without shrieking or cursing my husband.


----------



## Stacey6897 (5 February 2012)

My usual method is to wait until it goes a bit nasty and ejects itself, not ideal


----------



## JanetGeorge (5 February 2012)

If above suggestions don't work - or you wimp out - wrap a bit of Animalintex poultice on it overnight.  Works a treat - no pain!


----------



## devilwoman (5 February 2012)

a hot poultice and vetrap, it's my answer to anything


----------

